# Cancun or Riviera Maya, 11/14 - 11/20



## herillc

Cancun or Riviera Maya area needed for 4 ladies.
11/14 - 11/20.
Please PM me if you have any room available.
Thanks.


----------



## rollingtrain

*Grand Mayan*



herillc said:


> Cancun or Riviera Maya area needed for 4 ladies.
> 11/14 - 11/20.
> Please PM me if you have any room available.
> Thanks.


 I will check for available. One bedroom $800 or two bed room $1200. Spa and Golf included


----------



## herillc

rollingtrain said:


> I will check for available. One bedroom $800 or two bed room $1200. Spa and Golf included



What is the name of the resort?
Thanks.


----------

